# Programmausführung von Konsole trennen



## Speedkill (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Programm nach dem Start von der Konsole zu lösen und es später evtl. wieder an eine (auch andere Konsole) zu binden ?

Im konkreten Fall möchte ich mich per Putty auf meinen Server verbinden, ein Programm starten (z.B. ping) die Verbindung mit Putty beenden und der Ping sollte weiterlaufen. Momentan bricht das Programm bei Beendigung der Konsole ja ab.
Später wäre es natürlich von Vorteil wenn man das laufende Programm über eine neue Putty Verbindung wieder stopppen könnte.

Viele Grüße
Speedkill


----------



## 4men (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi

eine Möglichkeit sollte sein ein & an den Befehl anzuhängen.


```
ping localhost &
```

dann solltest du die Konsole beenden können ohne das der ping Befehl gestoppt wird.

In einer neuen Konsole:
Das Programm solltest du dann so beenden können wobei die Id die Zahl von der Ausgabe des ersten Befehls ist.


```
ps -A | grep ping
kill [id]
```

Gruß 4men


----------



## Helmut Klein (12. Oktober 2006)

Einfach _screen_ / _nohup_ nutzen. Themen dazu gabs im Forum schon zu hauf, z.B.:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux....html?highlight=programm+laufen+lassen+screen


----------



## takidoso (20. März 2007)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:


> Einfach _screen_ / _nohup_ nutzen. Themen dazu gabs im Forum schon zu hauf, z.B.:
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux....html?highlight=programm+laufen+lassen+screen



Hallo Helmut,
ich habe es mit nohup mal ausprobiert auf einem Solaris-Rechner, leider wird der Prozess, in diesem Fall ein Java-Programm, einfach beendet obgleich ich die überall dargestellte Syntax 
	
	
	



```
nohup tumalwas.sh &
```
 angewendet habe. Leider habe ich kein "screen" dort zur Verfügung 
Liegt dieses Nichtfunktionieren von nohup an Solaris oder ist das Problem bei Java-Programmen (mittels starterscript aufgerufen) ein bekanntes Phänomen?

für jeden Hinweis dankbara...

Takidoso


----------

